# SATA Firewire enclosures with Oxford chipset?



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

Has anyone found any good enclosures with firewire for SATA drives? I know there was a thread about this a while ago, but just wondering if anything else has come up. Alternately, what is the best USB 2.0 option?

Thanks


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Contact Macdoc here on ehmac or go to macdoc.com and email them. They have some decent Oxford 911 SATA enclosures.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Why bother with an sata enclosure


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

I received a pair of free maxtor diamondback 10 300 gb sata drives, and i use a laptop. they're pretty, but i can find better looking knickknacks than that.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

PATA hard drives are being replaced with SATA, so an external FireWire enclosure that takes SATA drives will be the way of the future. Also, one of the big advantages of the external enclosures is to have quick access to drives that are coming out of - or going into - a tower.

Z.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

The big new option for sata is E-SATA. Much faster than firewire. Here is one new Expresscard model with E-SATA [3Gbps]

http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/17/ratocs-rex-ex30s-external-sata-expresscard/


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

External SATA drives like these use the SATA interface.

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/MEPDBSATA/


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, I though you meant SATA to FW400 enclosures. Not E-SATA.


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

well - in fact what i really want is an enclosure that takes sata drives and connects with firewire or e-sata. i think i am going to settle on this:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=009120&cid=516


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2009)

*Drive enclosures that use Oxford chipsets*

Drive enclosures that use Oxford chipsets include G-Technology, OWC (macSales.com) and Iomega. I suspect that there are others.

Chris Harnish


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Toca Loca Nation said:


> well - in fact what i really want is an enclosure that takes sata drives and connects with firewire or e-sata. i think i am going to settle on this:
> 
> Canada Computers - Hard Drive Enclosures : Vantec NexStar3 NST-360SU-BK (Black) USB2.0 3.5" Aluminum External SATA Hard Drive Enclosure.


That's an eSATA and USB2.0 only drive. No Firewire. Also, it's "In Store Purchase Only" and out of stock at every store!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

** Double Post ** please delete


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> That's an eSATA and USB2.0 only drive. No Firewire. Also, it's "In Store Purchase Only" and out of stock at every store!


You responded to a 2006 post.


----------

